# Help!



## ELT (Mar 22, 2014)

I've come to this forum seeking advice.
I'm a 31yr old male, tall and slim (too slim!). For the last couple of years (possibly longer) I've been suffering from realy bad acid reflux. Around the same time as I started experiencing this, I had terribke priblems with my bowels, loose movement, strange colours, urgency to go etc.
I had an endoscopy and was diagnosed with an 'inflammed stomach'
I've been on a few courses of lanzoprazole(?) for the reflux, but developed a white coated tongue/bad taste.
I went to the doctors about that, was given treatment for thrush and more lanzoprazole.
I still get terrible acid reflux, I am soooo lethargic (I do manual work and will often have to come home mid afternoon and sleep!)

My question is, does this sound like IBS? Candida? 
I presume that bad bowels means I'm not absorbing the nutrients I need, hence the sleepiness and inability to gain weight?

I intend to go back to the doctors again, does anyone have suggetions about what I should be asking for?
Does it sound like another issue? Celiacs possibly?

Any suggestions would be appreciated... I'm currently in bed, worn out, bad tasting mouth, sore 'lumpy' throat etc... I can't carry on like this!


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

it does sound like you have celiacs or a yeast issue..go to gastroenterologist. .ginger helps with indigestion. I used to make myself a ;tea' of ginger and cinnamon in hot a water,would soothe mt stomach and bowels


----------

